# Ankle biters!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LMAO Ok I know we all hate the stereotype of chi's being ankle biters...but I just have to ask -- anyone else have them? 

Bryco and Asia are just the absolute worst. They go NUTS trying to bite our feet when we get home. Asia hasn't quite learned its not OK yet and OMG she will latch on like there's no tomorrow to our socks, and we have to sit with our feet up on the couch b'c otherwise all of a sudden there is a puppy or a Bryco having an absolute nom on your foot. 

HAHAHA so when they call them ankle biters, there is not much I can say  BC MINE ARE!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL! Sometimes the stereotypes are true  

Mine don't, thankfully. My roommate has pugs though, and THEY are BAD! I can't walk through the room without one or the other of them latching on to my pants leg for dear life. I routinely drag them as I cross the room because they're like pirhanas, they just WON'T LET GO!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LOL, No don't have an ankle biter. Sometimes when leila is hyped up she will bark at my feet as i walk through the room. Which is annoying bc i'm always afraid i'm gonna kick her face. lol 
Hmm I guess you could carry a squirt bottle around or can of pennies. Can't think of anything else, hopefully some one can chime in.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

**Bwyco youz is too olds to be behazin in dat ways!!** fwum weila xoxo


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

My toy fox will run behind us when we get home and put her front paws into the back of our knees, which makes you lose your balance. She also chases my kids feet and nips at their heels but never actually gets them. The chi's just run around in circles and yap when anyone comes home, no biting though, its the only time they ever bark lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No, mine are not ankle biters. Chibi will rub on my foot like a cat or try to pat at it and play with it if I have it hanging over the couch. The only thing Yoshi will do is if he wants something and I am walking he will run up and touch the back of my leg or ankle for attention


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, Bruiser doesn't interact much at all and Peach will bite onto my husband's socks as he walks through the kitchen. But never me. I am not sure why because his feet are the only ones she jumps on. I think he sort of shuffles and doesn't want to step on them. Per Susan when I got Maya, she said to just walk and they will learn to get out of your way. I do that and they don't ever do that to me. It sounds like yours are playing though, so maybe a stern 'no' as you stop moving and no attention until they stop? Peach gets a lot of attention for this from my husband so... you know how that goes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think its only at the end of the day and maybe our feet smell LMAO...


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Chloe has been know to run and nip at strangers feet when they come in our house, a firm "no" and clap hands and she stops. I used to have a min-pin that was really bad, but it was always with people she didn't know.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bella used to bite the end of my sweats all the time and whip her head back and forth. I'd be walking and I'd practically be dragging her along. She doesn't anymore really though. But Izzie will bite Bella's ankles all the time.. lol.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine dont do this to me but they do it 2 each other when they are playing.. its really funny to watch! they do it when the other one isnt looking!!
When Lola was a puppy she used to follow me around the home and when eva i stopped to do the dishes or my hair etc she used to climb on my feet and sleep on my slippers!! so cute! x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep I've got one that has been known to do that. LOL It's so darn hard not to laugh at him, but I know I can't... he does it to people he doesn't know. Now we crate him when someones coming.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG Kristi!!! I just :love10: your new siggy 

That is just too cute! I can totally picture than and LMAO!!! So far Lacey will nom at your feet...what little we have let her out. But Bailey is a devil. He actually bites at strangers ankles when they come in the house. Its very embarassing. Thank goodness for the pet correcter


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to say that Brody has been known to be an ankle biter to strangers. Once when a repairman came to the house. He barked and barked and then ran behind him and nipped at his heels. Luckily he had on big leather boots!! And I'm glad he didn't know he did it. And then recently the meter reader was in the backyard right when I let Brody out. I had no idea he was out there. Well Brody charged down the steps and then started yapping and trying to bite his ankles. Luckily the guy just hopped over the fence to the next yard while I was yelling at Brody to LEAVE IT. He didn't leave it.  He's so bad.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro goes a bit higher up, on the calf...And only to one person - my son. 

It's not a puppy thing, he's 3, and he will never do it with Colby watching him - he always does it while he's walking away from him. He doesn't bite hard, and sometimes he just gets pants, but it makes for interesting visits. He knows he isn't supposed to do it, and if I'm watching him, he won't. It's the second I turn my back that he nabs him!

Poor little Bryco! All his secrets are coming out!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that Brody has been known to be an ankle biter to strangers. Once when a repairman came to the house. He barked and barked and then ran behind him and nipped at his heels. Luckily he had on big leather boots!! And I'm glad he didn't know he did it. And then recently the meter reader was in the backyard right when I let Brody out. I had no idea he was out there. Well Brody charged down the steps and then started yapping and trying to bite his ankles. Luckily the guy just hopped over the fence to the next yard while I was yelling at Brody to LEAVE IT. He didn't leave it.  He's so bad.


Omg lol, naughty Brody! HAHA I am glad to hear he is not perfect, I always think Brody is perfect ... mwhahaha. Its so funny that they do it--mine are not biting to achieve anything tho, they just do it like hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja doesn't like people and he literally will run after them and bite their ankles when people come over so we usually put him in the bedroom


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that Brody has been known to be an ankle biter to strangers. Once when a repairman came to the house. He barked and barked and then ran behind him and nipped at his heels. Luckily he had on big leather boots!! And I'm glad he didn't know he did it. And then recently the meter reader was in the backyard right when I let Brody out. I had no idea he was out there. Well Brody charged down the steps and then started yapping and trying to bite his ankles. Luckily the guy just hopped over the fence to the next yard while I was yelling at Brody to LEAVE IT. He didn't leave it.  He's so bad.


that is so Ninja!!!! It is embarrassing here is this tiny dog biting ankles! He doesn't listen either


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Omg lol, naughty Brody! HAHA I am glad to hear he is not perfect, I always think Brody is perfect ... mwhahaha. Its so funny that they do it--mine are not biting to achieve anything tho, they just do it like hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi!


Oh I was grinning too when I read that Brody was a little naughty!!!! Brody you little bugger!!!!!:coolwink:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol No my girlies dont' do that BUT when Kizzie was a puppy she would see Joey's socks and bark and play with them and try to attack them but that was puppy stage she's over it now lol. Bryco are you teaching your little sister this behavior already? lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes! If Reese is feeling particularly frisky and wants to get me up he will dig at the covers by my feet until he exposes them and nip at my toes! He just gently play bites but it tickles like crazy, and as soon as you move your foot he dives after it and keeps nipping. He only does it very occasionally when hes especially feisty and wants me to get up and play, always makes me laugh. Its also not unusual for Miley or Leo to bite my toes, I think by mistake...they like to get deep under the covers and wrestle and play fight, and occasionally Ill get what I assume is an accidental nip on the toe. So I guess I have toe biters more so than ankle biters!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra will grab and tug on my pant legs, but only if I'm paying attention to one of the other dogs and she's decided I'm meant to be paying attention to her, instead.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

marley doesnt like biting ankles but she loves getting ahold of her daddys stinky socks when he comes home from work & she loves licking our toes when we get out of the shower


----------

